# Mobile Phones Companies - English Service



## Flyfisher1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,
Just moved to Japan and would like to know your views on the Mobile Phone Companies. Not interested in the usual items like coverage ( my Japanese colleagues have good views on that) but if they provide English service in either their shops or more importantly if you contact them? Back in the Uk there's always been a couple of things a year that needed me to contact the phone company! I can see from the SoftBank website they mention they do, but what about Au, etc? 
Looking to get an iPhone here so if there's any other advice I need, very gratefully received


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't look into it in too much detail, but was told that "everyone heads to Softbank as they can help you in English." A sweeping generalisation, obviously, but I went to Softbank in Shibuya for my iPhone and not only could the guy speak very good English, he was also surprisingly brilliant at writing it upside down while sitting across from us. I was impressed anyway.


----------

